# From frustrated joey---to Suzy Favor Hamilton



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

I read joey's post of how he is wearing himself out playing parole officer---and still has trouble with her, claiming her last lover was better than he------how you overcome that---i know not---IMHO, you never will---you chose to live with her, so you get to live with her disrespecting you as a lover---what can you do

Yet your situation has to pale in comparison to the H. of Suzy Favor Hamilton--------------

Story just broke on the news, and internet---she is an ex olympian---who is distressed, and depressed, so what did she do---she became an escort---$600+ a night--since last Dec., and her H has known about it from the beginning I guess

He claims he doesn't like it, and tried to get her to stop---but for a whole year she just kept going out with other men------how does a spouse handle that, knowing each and every time when your wife is going out to spread her legs for another man


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

By being a beta male.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

^ I'm near completely certain more info won't be coming. If hes going to let his wife sleep around town I highly doubt he'd go the exposure route, even now.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

$600/hr
$3000/night


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

She'll sell her story to the Lifetime Channel and make out like a bandit. As Don King would say, 'Only in America.'

ETA: No offense to the Bandits around here.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Maybe get a book deal too.

_Running: In Track Shoes and High Heels_.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't buy the I'm depressed so I'm going to turn tricks in vegas for a year angle. It has as much truth to it as the old "I'm resigning to spend more time with my family" lie.

She's completely and utterly remorseless even after exposure. The escort agency dumped her because she got caught and was going to hurt her business. She didn't stop, she got dumped by her pimp.

She then goes on to call the guy who outed her a scumbag because he broke the rules by telling the truth. 

It's a messed up world where telling the truth makes you a scumbag.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Hopefully the husband is smart enough to sue the wife for all profits both past, and all profits from book deals and speaking about it into a trust for his daughter. She's going to be needing a lot of therapy to deal with her mother.

I wonder if she paid taxes on the money she made as a prostitute. The IRS may be able to put her skinny skanky butt in Jail for tax evasion.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Jenny and Jack found themselves in financial straights. Nothing worked for them to get enough cash to take their dream vacation. After much thought they agreed that Jenny could make up the cash as a prostitute. They drove to an area frequented by ladies of the night and Jack agreed to be close by in the car in case there were any problems. Jenny's first prospect pulled up and she got in the car. The man asked, "How much for a straight screw?" Jenny then realized that she and Jack had not discussed a pricing menu. She excused herself from the car and went back to talk to Jack. They agreed that $100 would be needed for a screw. Jenny got back into the man's car and gave him the price. He said "Gee, I don't have that much. How much for a BJ?" Again Jenny excused herself from the car and conferred with Jack. $50 was the fee. She got back into the car and told the man. Again, "Gee, I don't have that much. All I have is $25. What can I get for that?" The scenario repeats and Jenny comes back and tells him she will give him a hand job. The man agrees and gives her his $25. He then proceeds to unzip his fly and produce a massive penis. Startled by its size Jenny once again excuses herself from the car to consult with Jack. "Honey, can we loan this guy $75?"


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> It's a messed up world where telling the truth makes you a scumbag.


:rofl::iagree:


----------



## FrusteratedJoey (Jun 16, 2012)

jnj express said:


> I read joey's post of how he is wearing himself out playing parole officer---and still has trouble with her, claiming her last lover was better than he------how you overcome that---i know not---IMHO, you never will---you chose to live with her, so you get to live with her disrespecting you as a lover---what can you do
> 
> Yet your situation has to pale in comparison to the H. of Suzy Favor Hamilton--------------


It is not fair to compare my situation to another situation. The situations do not have the same background, context, or events.

Also, I don't think I said I was still having trouble with her.

Finally, I did not say she was disrespecting me as a lover (present tense) I said she disrespected me (past tense).

We should have all facts correct, and, it is polite to let the subject of your post know that you are referencing him or her. In my case, it was possible. Thank you for the courtesy.


----------



## FrusteratedJoey (Jun 16, 2012)

Kasler said:


> By being a beta male.


I argue this. It is not accurate to say someone cheated because the mate was a "beta male". The cheater is responsible for the choice to cheat. There are always other, more honorable options.


----------



## committedwife (Dec 12, 2011)

michzz said:


> It's too simplistic to label a guy coping with a mentally ill wife's destructive behavior as "beta."


You're right - we haven't heard the whole story.


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

FrusteratedJoey said:


> I argue this. It is not accurate to say someone cheated because the mate was a "beta male". The cheater is responsible for the choice to cheat. There are always other, more honorable options.


He didn’t mean that.

You don’t have to be a beta male to be cheated on. It’s the staying that makes you beta.


----------



## FrusteratedJoey (Jun 16, 2012)

Numbersixxx said:


> He didn’t mean that.
> 
> You don’t have to be a beta male to be cheated on. It’s the staying that makes you beta.


If you choose to stay (reconcile) you are a beta male? I'm really confused here, this makes no sense. Surely there are many more factors in play in that choice?


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

FrusteratedJoey said:


> If you choose to stay (reconcile) you are a beta male? I'm really confused here, this makes no sense. Surely there are many more factors in play in that choice?


It is certainly not alpha.

Look, typically recognized alpha qualities are strength, confidence and, most importantly, independence. An alpha male achieved his self-worth independently and doesn’t seek his validation in others. An alpha male likes women, but he doesn’t *need* a woman. He loves and cares about his children, since they are his genetic and personal legacy, but he wouldn’t think twice about kicking out a cheating wife. In fact, he would kick her out for much less.

Don’t take it personally. By definition, the majority of males cannot be alpha. In my personal opinion, only 10% of men can be qualified this way. Most self-proclaimed alphas are just imitators, self-hating betas that despise the negative connotations associated with being labeled a beta male.


----------



## FrusteratedJoey (Jun 16, 2012)

Numbersixxx said:


> It is certainly not alpha.
> 
> Look, typically recognized alpha qualities are strength, confidence and, most importantly, independence. An alpha male achieved his self-worth independently and doesn’t seek his validation in others. An alpha male likes women, but he doesn’t *need* a woman. He loves and cares about his children, since they are his genetic and personal legacy, but he wouldn’t think twice about kicking out a cheating wife. In fact, he would kick her out for much less.
> 
> Don’t take it personally. By definition, the majority of males cannot be alpha. In my personal opinion, only 10% of men can be qualified this way. Most self-proclaimed alphas are just imitators, self-hating betas that despise the negative connotations associated with being labeled a beta male.


I still remain unconvinced. So, you have to kick out a cheating wife, if you are a true alpha male. Seems a little black and white to me. The world is grayscale, and there are alot of variables at play in family decisions. Perhaps a true alpha male realizes that his actions, affect others. You paint it like an alpha male is nothing more than a driven animal.

Sometimes emotions don't really make sense... do they?


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

That is why only a small percent of males can be qualified as true alphas. It doesn’t mean that you must aspire to be one, or that there is anything wrong if you are not one. Not all beta males are pathetic or worthy of ridicule. But here is the thing, if you want respect from women, you better have at least a significant amount of alpha qualities.


----------

